# How much coffee in a single basket?



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ive got a new Gaggia Classic Pro and have an issue with the single basket. The double one is OK.
I filled the single one to the top and levelled off with my finger then tamped it down.

But there seemed to be so much coffee in it that it wouldnt allow me to turn the handle into the group head. I had to take some coffee out to get the handle to engage.
So am I doing it wrong by filling the single basket up to the top before tamping it down?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What weight are you putting in?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think the single is around 7-8g. You're in for a world of hurt using it as they're notoriously difficult to tamp due to their shape interfering with the tamper.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I put 12g in a single basket on my Gaggia. When I put the coffee in the filter I mound it up in the middle before tamping to approx the shape of the basket.

I have to use a 58mm tamper as my 58.4mm tamper doesnt fit.

This seems to produce a pretty decent shot.

I will try and do some piccies when I get home.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

12 g of coffee. Rave Signature ground at No. 18 on Niche.

Mounded into heap in single basket

Tamped down

30 second shot.

30g Espresso


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Thats really useful, thanks *GrowlingDog*


----------



## StrontiumDawg (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Growling Dog,

Does that mean you'd weigh 24g of beans for the double basket? I'm using the double basket, dispensing into a 2oz / 60ml glass, and I'm having all sorts of headaches regarding the dose + grind + extraction time equation. I'm not sure I've had a decent cup of coffee in the fortnight since I got the machine, and it's doing my head in!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I use 18g in the double basket.

I dont think 24 would fit.


----------



## StrontiumDawg (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks very much. I feel like I'm gradually inching towards the light...


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

I use 14 grms in double basket, 28 out, 25 secs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrontiumDawg (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you! I've been using 16g, tamping with a leveller so that the tamp is the same each time, and altering the grind to try and get a decent extraction. I fidn that even if I get a 25-30 second extraction, it can be a bit... hmm, 'tart', mostly on the crema.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

StrontiumDawg said:


> Thank you! I've been using 16g, tamping with a leveller so that the tamp is the same each time, and altering the grind to try and get a decent extraction. I fidn that even if I get a 25-30 second extraction, it can be a bit... hmm, 'tart', mostly on the crema.


While crema can look nice, it invariably doesn't taste good.


----------



## StrontiumDawg (Sep 30, 2019)

Ah, interesting.

It's funny because since making espresso 'properly', I'm finding the flavours so much bolder that I'm beginning to question whether I like espresso as much as I thought I did.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Ash said, the crema can be quite unpleasant. When you say 'tart' do you mean acidic ? or bitter ?. What beans are you using ? some light roast beans can be quite acidic.

Also the 2 X grounds weight output can be under extracted. Try pulling 2 1/4 or 2 1/2 times you could also try pulling short eg 1 to 1.6 times grounds weight, this can give a thicker sweeter shot. =depending on beans / roast level


----------



## StrontiumDawg (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you. I'll try all this.

I wonder, does anybody have a recipe using the MDF grinder, the Classic and a commonly available supermarket bean? I feel like if I knew what a good espresso should taste like, and what dosage and grind to use, then I'd feel more confident. Right now I don't even feel like I trust my own taste buds.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There is no such thing as a coffee recipe that you are asking for. There are far too many variables=is the grinder clean ? , are the burrs sharp ? is the machine clean ? are you letting it thoroughly warm up with the P/F in place. What water are you using? tap / filter / bottled. S/ market beans can be very variable due to age = no roast date.

Do you like lightly roasted beans or dark roast ? are you drinking coffee with milk ? /sugar ? = All these variables

You have been given plenty of solid information in the previous posts. Try working with the information and only changing one item / parameter at a time and make notes as to the effect.

The standard Gaggia baskets hold 8 for a single and 16 for a double which can be increased to 9 and 18 (just about) Singles are notoriously difficult to work with.

Initially aim for 2 times coffee weight for output in 25 - 30 secs, adjust grind to accomplish this.

If you must use S/market beans try Union-- Revelation or Maraba these should give you a reasonable espresso.


----------



## StrontiumDawg (Sep 30, 2019)

Hey, thanks for taking the time to reply.

By "2 times coffee weight" do you mean if I measure 16g into a double basket, I should output 32g of coffee? (i.e about 30ml, a single espresso, according to the measurement I've just done.)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From the above statement I presume you are measuring by volume==30 ml ? You should weigh in and weigh out to be accurate. 30 ml is virtually a double.

Whatever WEIGHT of coffee in the basket, the starting point for output is 2 times that eg 16 gms coffee = 32 gms espresso = double. 8 gms coffee = 16 gms espresso single.

The question you just asked was covered in the earlier posts as well.

WEIGH IN AND WEIGH OUT.


----------



## StrontiumDawg (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks again, although as my posts appear to annoy you, you should probably just ignore this one. I'm simply trying to establish a process that I understand and can adapt, which at least in part involves trying to figure out some of the jargon. I don't think I can 'weigh out', if I understand the term correctly, since I don't have scales that will fit beneath the portafilter. What I can do, however, is weigh 32g of dispensed coffee, which on the glass I'm using comes to around 30ml. So I'll aim for that.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@StrontiumDawg, If you are aiming to improve shot quality, getting an inexpensive scale to weigh your output is exceedingly helpful. Worth its weight in gold!? Measuring the volume of crema & espresso in a glass is not the same thing as weighing the liquid while pulling the shot (and stopping the shot when desired weight ratio is reached).


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

StrontiumDawg said:


> Thanks again, although as my posts appear to annoy you, you should probably just ignore this one. I'm simply trying to establish a process that I understand and can adapt, which at least in part involves trying to figure out some of the jargon. I don't think I can 'weigh out', if I understand the term correctly, since I don't have scales that will fit beneath the portafilter. What I can do, however, is weigh 32g of dispensed coffee, which on the glass I'm using comes to around 30ml. So I'll aim for that.
> 
> <img alt="71NMViFCK-L._AC_SL1500_.thumb.jpg.26254a296856dcb3ff56d404bd9d9a1f.jpg" data-fileid="34119" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/71NMViFCK-L._AC_SL1500_.thumb.jpg.26254a296856dcb3ff56d404bd9d9a1f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Have a similar shot glass myself. The markings on the side are 'traditional' Italian espresso volumes which tend to be poured at around a 1:3 - 1:4 ratio (& have some robusta in the blend). Unfortunately they're not that accurate especially when differing amounts of crema are taken into account but give a good ballpark. Unless you're using the same blend/bean all the time, you'll find the level for a given weight changing too.
The rise of milk drinks on the high street has steered the average shot shorter towards (& possibly past) restretto ratios.
Now accurate scales are available quite cheaply, it allows us to pour to set ratios which aids repeatability & troubleshooting greatly especially when learning.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

StrontiumDawg said:


> Thanks again, although as my posts appear to annoy you, you should probably just ignore this one. I'm simply trying to establish a process that I understand and can adapt, which at least in part involves trying to figure out some of the jargon. I don't think I can 'weigh out', if I understand the term correctly, since I don't have scales that will fit beneath the portafilter. What I can do, however, is weigh 32g of dispensed coffee, which on the glass I'm using comes to around 30ml. So I'll aim for that.
> 
> View attachment 34119


 AAHH now I understand. Previously you appeared to be asking the same question in different ways expecting a different answer.

I presume you have a portafilter with the double spout on ? This does restrict your headroom to fit a cup and scales in. Unless you want / need to do split shots I would suggest you remove the twin spout ( you can screw it back on IF required). This will give you more clearance for cup+scales.

The other thing you can do is buy a naked portafilter (no bottom) this gives even more clearance and allows you to see the shot leaving the basket ( view any problems).

You may be able to find someone on the forum to bore out your existing P/F @joeydirt ??


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

StrontiumDawg said:


> I don't think I can 'weigh out', if I understand the term correctly, since I don't have scales that will fit beneath the portafilter.


 Some suggestions (for getting scales under)



Try removing the drip tray.


Try a bigger cup which fits around the spouts.


Get a naked portafilter as suggested by El carajillo. It has so many other advantages such as, seeing what is happening, ease of cleaning and of course ease of getting scales under.


I have had an MDF grinder with the Gaggia for a year. Every now and then i would fluke a bean that suited the grinder.

I sold it on ebay, and i'm sure it found a good home but it is not really espresso level as a grinder looking back, you don't realise that until you get something better suited. OK for other coarser types of grind.

edit: forgot about "what weight". You can buy bigger baskets, especially with the naked PFs, but you have to remember the Gaggia has a small boiler (only about 100ml maybe) and also as standard has very poor temperature control (which is why the PID is such a good mod)

I'm using a 19.5g in a 20g basket atm but pull 44g shots at around 40s, but you need to find

a) what tastes good for you

b) what size drink you want

and work backwards from there to work out the basket weight. Some folk like it short, some like it long, some a little some a lot 

I haven't tried larger than 20g in a Gaggia, i expect the boiler is too small to push much larger than that.

good luck. :good:


----------

